# Eldrad Ulthran



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok i dont follow eldar fluff at all, so is this guy dead? if he is how did he die? wasnt he like the most uber farseer ever and one of the oldest eldar out there?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> ok i dont follow eldar fluff at all, so is this guy dead? if he is how did he die? wasnt he like the most uber farseer ever and one of the oldest eldar out there?


Eldrad Ulthran was the chief Farseer of the Ulthwe Craftworld. He was perhaps the most gifted psyker amongst the Eldar, his incredible foresight having saved many thousands of Eldar lives. He created and carried into battle the Staff of Ulthamar, and his resilience and power has been a rallying point for the declining Eldar race. 

Eldrad was over 10,000 years old, and he was the first to warn the Imperium of Horus's treachery. However, it was Fulgrim he warned, and not the Emperor, only later discovering that Fulgrim had already been corrupted by Slaanesh. It was through Eldrad's foresight that the Eldar began a series of raids against the Orks, culminating in the emergence of Ghazghkull Thraka as perhaps the most powerful Ork Warlord in the galaxy, and diversion of his Waaagh! to the Hive World of Armageddon, rather than allow the Orks to move against the craftworlds. Eldrad deliberately instigated the Second War for Armageddon, costing the Imperium millions of lives, to save 10,000 Eldar lives. Had it not been for his warning, the Iyanden craftworld would have been completely unprepared for the attack of Hive Fleet Kraken. 

Eldrad predictions were also instrumental in the closing of the warp rift above the Exodite World Haran. For many months, massed Eldar forces, joined by the mighty Phoenix Lords and led by Eldrad persecuted a great campaign against the forces of Chaos. Eventually they succeeded in closing the warp rift, but at the cost of many Eldar lives. This has lead to the planet being known as Haranshemash, the world of blood and tears. 

On Andante IV, Abaddon the Despoiler engineered a meeting between himself and Eldrad by attacking a webway gate leading to Ulthwe. His ultimate aim was to wipe out the Seer Council, and many deaths came in the battle that lead to Eldrad and Abaddon's meeting in combat. Abaddon ultimately escaped, but not before Eldrad realized that his end would soon be at hand. 

During the Thirteenth Black Crusade, the Eldar of Ulthwe fought against the forces of Chaos, and Eldrad was at the forefront, knowing he would not live to see the end of the conflict. Eldrad attempted to retake a Blackstone Fortress, but the fortress was already occupied by Slaanesh, the Great Enemy. As Eldrad realised his folly, his soul was devoured, and the greatest Farseer of the Eldar was lost, however a handfull of waystones he had created still remained active causing some Eldar to believe that he's still alive but trapped in the warp. 
--------------------------------------
Once you've read that basically its he had his soul trapped in a fortress and cant be put in a soul stone so eldar fighting to regain his spirit to put in a stone.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ah i see, guy sounds tight. remember that part in fulgrim though, good stuff. so slaanesh ate his soul? or just sucked him into the warp?

on a side note how do you guys get those tight sigs? the ones with your name and the pictures?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I almost cried when I read his body was destroyed...

He'll be back though... He'll be back...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

He's a dick. He's in every. Single. Eldar army ever made ever. He'll possess a farseer for any minor excursion, a barfight scuffle? Eldrad shows up. Sporting his stupid stupid powers.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> He's a dick. He's in every. Single. Eldar army ever made ever. He'll possess a farseer for any minor excursion, a barfight scuffle? Eldrad shows up. Sporting his stupid stupid powers.


Gonna take a wild guess that you do not like Eldrad. Does anyone know if he has been featured in any BL books?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> on a side note how do you guys get those tight sigs? the ones with your name and the pictures?


My sig shop in my signature is the linkfeel free to check it out.


And sorry djinn I have no clue.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i now in the HH novels he meets with Fulgrim in an attempt to warn him of chaos and the war to come with Horus.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I thought his spirit got shattered into a thousand stones not sucked into the fortress, could be wrong though.


----------



## Madeem (Oct 29, 2008)

He attacked the black fortress with his mind and found Slannesh there.
I think he died, but as GW normally does there is a back door in case he is missed 2 much.
Chances are they will find his spirit and will put him in a wraithlord to make an über nigh unkillable wraithlord farseer.
Sounds cool....o wait I don't play eldar


----------



## Shortseer (Sep 3, 2009)

Triangulum said:


> I thought his spirit got shattered into a thousand stones not sucked into the fortress, could be wrong though.


From my understanding he had so much psychic energy he began storing portions of it in waystones and giveing those to warlocks and farseers to use as potent pieces of wargear, basicly giving away little pieces of his soul. After his bodies distruction at the hands of Slanesh, some of the waystones still glow, leading many to believe that he's still alive.


----------

